# Street Trial ala Jeff Lenowski oder Rayn Leech - wer macht so was in der Art?



## juweb (30. Januar 2002)

Eigentlich bin ich kein echter Trialfreak. Aber ich habe Respekt vor den Leistungen der Wettbewerbsleute, finde nur ihre Kleiderordnung etwas unzeitgemäß. Überhaupt finde ich das bloße reduzieren des Trialen auf  das umgangssprachliche Rumhüpfen" etwas arm. Aber Trial fahren finde ich heißt ja auch FAHREN, also Räder rollen lassen. Schon allein deshalb habe ich Mühe mit den 20" Rädern. Ich bin halt Mountainbiker. Und wenn ich dann in Bike Videos Rayn Leech und Jeff Lenowski sehe, die zuletzt schon fast Trial und BMX Street kombinieren, dann finde ich das echt cool. Wallrides, Bunnys aus einem ewig langen Manuell heraus über ein Geländer, Walltabs, Crankflips in Drops eingebaut und alles mit Speed und aus der rollenden Bewegung heraus und dann das gesamte Mobilar der Städte benutzend, das finde ich richtig cool. Jetzt meine Frage: Wer fährt so in der Art in Deutschland? Was haltet ihr von dieser für mich recht progressiven Street Trial Bewegung? Ausserdem würde ich gern wissen was ihr so drauf habt. Und wo ihr fahrt. Klar ist das bisher eine Fortbewegungsart die eher von BMXern gewählt wurde. Aber mit 26" geht doch so einiges. Da bin ich mir sicher. Vor allem, ich würde gern auch mal so was fotografieren.


----------



## juweb (30. Januar 2002)

hoffentlich klappt das mit dem bild jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (31. Januar 2002)

hi
also Jeff Lenowski oder Rayn Leech  sind jahrelang biketrial gefahren und fahren jetzt nur noch shows:
erklärung:Im Prinzip kann man zwischen 2 Biketrialarten unterscheiden. Da wäre zum Beispiel Freestyletrial oder auch Citytrial. Hierbei geht es darum sich einen eigenen Style zu erarbeiten und dann Hindernisse zu überwinden. Dies soll hauptsächlich gut aussehen und ohne "Fußabsetzen" geschehen. Man kann aber auch einfach nur Zuschauern zeigen, was man kann (Showtrial mit sogenannten Showtricks). Diese Hindernisse, die man überwinden muss, sind meist Parkbänke, Treppenstufen, Mauern oder ähnliche Dinge. Somit kann man diese Art von Trial überall betreiben, wo es Spaß macht und wo man gerne gesehen wird. Leute beeindrucken gehört nämlich auch dazu. Freestyletrialer bzw. Citytrialer nehmen nicht unbedingt an dem "Sektionenwettkampftrial" teil. Der Grund dafür ist ganz einfach. Der Sektionenwettkampftrial ist oft viel härter als man denkt. Aber genaueres dazu, findet ihr weiter unten. Ein Freestylecontest wäre da schon angebrachter. Leider sind diese Wettkämpfe sehr selten, was ich sehr schade finde, da manche Freestyletrialer Tricks mit ihren Bikes zeigen, die einfach nur beeindruckend sind. Diese Trialer lassen sich viel Zeit, probieren viel neues aus und bereiten sich eben kaum auf Wettkämpfe vor. Das ist aber auch von Fahrer zu Fahrer unterschiedlich! Man kann sie auch notfalls als "Hobbytrialer" bezeichnen. Aber Vorsicht! So möchte nicht jeder genannt werden! 

Im Gegensatz dazu, gibt es den meist bekannten und harten Wettkampftrial. Das Ziel im Wettkampftrial ist es bestimmte Sektion (abgesteckt, häufig natürlichen aber auch künstlichen Ursprungs) zu  bestreiten. Die Füße sollten dabei so wenig wie möglich Bodenkontakt haben. Denn falls man den Fuß absetzt, gibt es sogenannte Strafpunkte. Das Ziel ist also, nicht nur eine Sektion zu bestreiten, sondern diese auch mit so wenig wie möglich Strafpunkten. Der Gewinner ist logischerweise der, der die wenigsten Strafpunkte hat und der die vorgeschriebene Zeit nicht überschreitet. Hier bringt es also nicht viel wenn ihr mit eurem Bike gut ausseht. Außerdem könnt ihr in einem Wettkampf nicht Wochenlang vorher üben und schauen ob ihr die Hindernisse überwinden könnt. Ihr müsst es ganz einfach schaffen. Diese Art von Trial ist aber nicht weniger kraftaufwendig. Eher im Gegenteil. In diesem vorgeschriebenen Parkur kann man nämlich keine großen Pausen machen. Man kann zwar mit seinem bike ein bisschen balancieren um etwas Kraft zu tanken und um sich auf das nächste Hindernis vorzubereiten, aber man darf ja auch die Zeit nicht überschreiten. Somit muss dann ständig voll konzentriert sein, Mut, Kraft und Ausdauer in jeder Situation beweisen. Im Wettkampf gibt es natürlich auch verschieden Altersklassen. 

Besser gesagt, kann man auch zwischen 2 Trialtypen unterscheiden. Den Wettkampftrialer und den Freestyletrialer. Der Wettkampftrialer übt seine Aktionen mehr auf Sicherheit aus. Sein Hauptziel ist nicht irgendwelche Tricks vorzuführen, sondern er will ein Hindernis so bestreiten, dass er am Ende keine Strafpunkte bekommt. Die Freestyletrialer möchten aber oft einen Showeffekt erreichen. Er will die Schwierigkeit, den Style und wie gesagt die Show. Diese Aspekte sind ihm meist wichtiger, als das Hindernis sicher zu überwinden.
jo jetzt entscheide dich oder guck dir erst mal einen wettbewerb an


----------



## juweb (31. Januar 2002)

hallo elmi
leider gehst du gar nicht auf meine fragen ein. das finde ich schade. alles was du mir erzählst ist interessant, habe ich aber schon gewußt und hat mich bestimmt nicht auf den geschmack des wettkampftrial gebracht. auch der besuch eines trial wm laufes nicht. wie gesagt, ich habe großen respekt vor den jungs. genau wie vor irgendeinem bahnweltmeister. oder gewichtheber. die stregen sich ja auch an. aber so richtig anmachen tun mich die moves nicht. und genau das ist anders bei den letzten sachen von Leech und Lenowski in New World Disorder 2 und Chainsmoke 2 zum beispiel. die sprühen vor krativität. da kommen neu tricks und elemente dazu. vor allem das viele tricks aus einem manual beginnen und rollend enden. nicht hüpfen. vielleicht ist das gar kein trial mehr sondern wirklich street mit 26" statt BMX rädern. ich dachte aber das ich solche leute am ehesten hier finde. leute die das auch saucool finden. die das auch versuchen und die ich viellicht mal knipsen kann.


----------



## trialelmi (31. Januar 2002)

hi.
direkte antwort kann ich auch geben

Wer fährt so in der Art in Deutschland?

Viele. auch wettbewerbler

Was haltet ihr von dieser für mich recht progressiven Street Trial Bewegung? 

Ist OK

Ausserdem würde ich gern wissen was ihr so drauf habt. 

6.palletten wenn dus als citytrialer sehen willst. 

Und wo ihr fahrt. 

bonn auf nem kleinen eigenen gelände. 
und jede menge wettbewerbe

Vor allem, ich würde gern auch mal so was fotografieren.

na du kannst stundenlang iner city suchen oder direkt aufm wettbewerb fotografieren. es gibt auch indoorcontests. 

so direkte antworten warens diesmal vorher hab ich aufklärung gemacht.


----------



## juweb (31. Januar 2002)

hallo elmi
leider gehst du gar nicht auf meine fragen ein. das finde ich schade. alles was du mir erzählst ist interessant, habe ich aber schon gewußt und hat mich bestimmt nicht auf den geschmack des wettkampftrial gebracht. auch der besuch eines trial wm laufes nicht. wie gesagt, ich habe großen respekt vor den jungs. genau wie vor irgendeinem bahnweltmeister. oder gewichtheber. die stregen sich ja auch an. aber so richtig anmachen tun mich die moves nicht. und genau das ist anders bei den letzten sachen von Leech und Lenowski in New World Disorder 2 und Chainsmoke 2 zum beispiel. die sprühen vor krativität. da kommen neu tricks und elemente dazu. vor allem das viele tricks aus einem manual beginnen und rollend enden. nicht hüpfen. vielleicht ist das gar kein trial mehr sondern wirklich street mit 26" statt BMX rädern. ich dachte aber das ich solche leute am ehesten hier finde. leute die das auch saucool finden. die das auch versuchen und die ich viellicht mal knipsen kann.


----------



## juweb (31. Januar 2002)

das ist cool


----------



## juweb (31. Januar 2002)

irgenwie klappt das bei mir mit den pic anhängen noch nicht so, habe jedenfalls ausversehen den beitrag 2mal gepostet. 

Aber jetzt geht es weiter im text. ich denke sobald ich kann sollten wir uns mal treffen. köln bonn ist nicht weit. vielleicht kommen noch ein paar leute dazu. evtl. heute!? wetter wäre gerad perfekt. 

andermal auch gern. und wenn du einen ntsc player hast, schauen wir mal wa ich meine. 6 paletten sind OK. wie lange rollst du im manual? hast du schon mal einen crankflip probiert?

Was ist mit den anderen? habt ihr leech und lenowski und die canadier/australier schon mal street fahren sehen...?


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Januar 2002)

"Ausserdem würde ich gern wissen was ihr so drauf habt. 

6.palletten wenn dus als citytrialer sehen willst"

Wo hastn die Drauf? Aufm Rücken!? 

Hoch oder Runter!?
6 Paletten sind ähm 90cm (15cm eine!?)!?

Hm also mit ach und crach würd ich das glaube noch hochschaffen Aber Rollbunyhop Tretbunnyhop kann ich ja garnicht 

Also aufm/mitm Rockring komm ich da in jedemfall hoch.

Hm so citytrial. Jo ich fahr eigentlich citytrial hab nochnie nen Wettkampf mitgemacht. Mich findet man eigentlich auch nur inner Stadt.

Aber so Krasse sachen hab ich auch nicht drauf kann die Grundsachen ebend.

Was ich ganz besonders gut kann is 360° Drop oderwie des auch immer heist.

Sonst ebend naja mit die Geländer drauf fahren knn ich auch wenns nicht zu hoch ist (max. 20cm) aber auchnicht so lang maximal 3-4Meter

Aber aufm hinterraddraufspringen krich ich nich so richtig gebacken. Entweder ich hab dann Blutige Schienbeine oder hab alle 5min. nen Schlauch kaputt 

So des wars erstmal meinerseits

Ronny


----------



## Reini (31. Januar 2002)

Mich findet man auch fast nur naja beim Backwheel hop üben *gg*

Aber die andren die das wirklich sehr gut trialen fahren soviel ich weiß fast nur shows oder citytrial,

mfg
reini


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Januar 2002)

Hm Wien Östereich da könnt ich ja mal urlaub machen 

Mit Bike!

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juweb (31. Januar 2002)

Hat schon jemand 'nen wallride probiert? OK, man muß ja auch den Spot dazu haben. Aber für einen Crank Flip (von Pedalen abspringen, Kurbel dreht bis zur Landung 1xrückwärts) baucht es nix. Übrigens, nicht das ich falsch rüber komme. Ich kann das auch nicht, aber ich würde es gern mal fotografieren. Und es kann ja nicht sein das nur BMXer 25 Meter Manuel fahren können...


----------



## pagey (31. Januar 2002)

also ich finde dieses street-trial zeugs schon recht spektakulär und gut !

wenn ich auf irgendwelchen videos trial sehe, dann spule ich normalerweise vor, weil das herumgehopse langweilig ist (is nur meine meinung) aber einem ryan leech, chris akrigg oder so zuzusehen macht den sport auch  für einen dirt-freak wie mir interessant !! ich wünschte ich hätte ein paar trial-grundlagen mehr ! aber alles in allem is mir das zu unspektakulär.....


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Januar 2002)

Hm ALso manual kann ich auch jenachdem wenn ich nen gefälle hab fahr ich eigentlich gut lange manual.
Aufer ebene ebend bis ich stehe.
Aber als ichs heute probiert habe hab ich gemerkt oh mann ganz schön eingerostet wenn mann nicht tägich fährt 

Aber dafür bin ich jetzt mit meine Frontwheelhops weiter gekommen.

Cranckflip hab ich ne zeit lang probiert. Aber täglich die Pedale in de Schienbeine nein danke! Warte erstmal bis endlich meine schon seit Monaten bestellten Schienbeinschützer da sind.

Wall ride hm habsch mal probiert. Nicht richtiger Wallride!!
Die Mauer war auf keinen fall senkrecht! Eher so 60-70°

Hm was ich auchnoch an Show kann währe:
Abubaca. K.a. ob du weist was des is hat aber Ryan Leech bei Contact auch gemacht auf son Brunnen mit Cranckflip darin.

Was aber auch geil is worann ich übe:
G-Turn Is aber glaub ich nix für mich werd ich wohl nie schaffen wenn ich mich weiter anstelle 
Und Nosewheely rückwärts aber dazu erst wenn ich Frontwheelhops richtig gebackenbekommen

So reicht

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (31. Januar 2002)

@ Trialelmi

Na was sehe ich denn da? Wieso kopierst du denn meine Biketrialdefinition einfach hier in's Forum. Du hättest wenigstens mal was sagen können. Als "GEGENLEISTUNG" möchte ich, dass du dich in unser Gästebuch einträgst! Also
www.mtbtrial.de 
(aber warum schreib ich das? du kennst ja unsere URL;-)

GRUSS 
MATZE


----------



## trialelmi (31. Januar 2002)

@Trialmatze

jo man war so am rumsurfen bei franz und in den links und hatte die seite noch offen war eintext der passte. pardon also Urheberrecht hat klar der trialmatze www.mtbtrial.de www.mtbtrial.de www.mtbtrial.de www.mtbtrial.de www.mtbtrial.de www.mtbtrial.de   friede mit dir.


----------



## ChrisKing (31. Januar 2002)

City Trial is nich so mein Ding, ich fahr lieber natürliches Zeugs. Das Zeugs was Ryan leech und co. in den Videos machen is echt geil, aber is nich so mein Ding. Aber ab und zu fahr ich auch mal Mauern etc. in der Stadt. Is ganz gut zum Sidehop üben. Da ich aber Wettkämpfe fahre, bevorzuge bzw. trainiere ich grösstenteils bei natürlichen Sachen.

Was ich so drauf hab... :   Sidehop 7 Paletten ( mitm MTB versteht sich) ab 7 Paletten wirds schwer mit dem MTB. Da is jeder cm n riessen Schritt. Mal kucken was da in zukunft noch geht. Mehr als 7 Paletten Sidehop (normaler Sidehop) is nich drin für mich. Vom Hinterrad aus geht bestimmt noch was. Rollbunnyhop mach ich eigentlich nie, ich tipp alles an. Bin im Moment bei 7 Paletten. Die gehn einigermassen locker, wenn ich mich konzentrier. 8 Paletten sind auch möglich mit tippen.  Hab ich aber noch nich probiert. 
Wenn ich in der Stadt bin und so mitm normalen MTB bisschen durch die gegend fahr is Wheelie, Manual etc. ganz lustig. Diesen g turn würd ich auch gern können, der is sauschwer. Sieht aber super stylisch aus wenn man ihn kann. 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (1. Februar 2002)

@biketrialer 


fährst du wettbewerbe kenn ich dich


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Februar 2002)

@ Elmar: 
ja ich fahr Wettbewerbe. Bin letzte saison nur ein Lauf oder so mitgefahren, hatte nich so viel Zeit. 
Christian Winands is mein Name  ich fahr Elite. Wir sehen uns ja vielleicht diese Saisoon auf der SDM und DM etc.
Dieses Jahr versuch ich möglichst alle SDM, DM Läufe zu fahren, wenns geht. Und die Biketrial WM Läufe. Mal kucken.

Chris


----------



## biketrialer (1. Februar 2002)

moin,
also wenn du citytrialer suchst die nur hauptsächlich city fahren mit 26" dann komm mal nach FFM, mein kumpel max und ich hängen da oft ab und rulen durch die gegend, also rollbunny auf 9 paletten, sidehop von beiden rädern auf 6, treter auf hinterrad auf 6, und antippen auch auf 6, search auf 5, soviel zu den höhen,
manuals ham wir halbwegs ganz gut drauf, 360° aufm hinterrad uff der stelle drehen und lauter so zeugs, frontwheel gehoppe und frontwheelie, und halt so anderer kominationskram......
ich bin mal bmx gefahren is aber schon lang her... dat war so 1985/86/87.....
city rulez max & toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. Februar 2002)

Was ist ffm?

Frankfurtammein !?
Hm is glaub zu weit von mir


----------



## Reini (2. Februar 2002)

Genau das is es 

Kommts halt mal nach Wien Ürlaub machen, gibt da ein paar schöne Locations 

mfg
Reini


----------



## Niels (4. Februar 2002)

Hi!

was ist denn ein g-turn? kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen..


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Februar 2002)

Hi

G-Turn ist eine 180° Drehung aufm Vorderad und danach fährt man rückwärts aufm vorderrad weiter.

Wartmal Video

http://www.trials-online.com/video/g-turn.html

So viel spaß beim üben! 

Ronny


----------



## grandma (6. März 2002)

hi, 
Jeff Lenosky hat im Biketrial.com forum geschrieben, dass er 70% seiner Zeit mit trial auf natural verbringt. Dass man Ihn in videos hauptsächlich street/skatepark usw. fahren sieht, liegt laut seiner Aussage daran, dass die meisten das spektakulärer finden und er so vielleicht mehr Leute für trial begeistern kann.
Ausserdem ist es eine Art willkommene Abwechslung, mal bisschen was anderes zu machen. Aber der Eindruck, dass er keine "richtiges" trial mehr fährt ist falsch. Wie gesagt, 70% seiner zeit auf dem Rad verbringt er auf natural stuff.

@juweb: hi, ich wohn in köln und fahre beides, zwar erst seit nem Jahr, daher noch nicht der experte, aber klappt schon ganz gut und macht Laune
 

@trialelmi: da is bonn ja auch nicht weit. Paar kumpel von mir aus bonn/bornheim trialn auch, z.B. Christian (->arbeitet im H&S)


Ihr könnt ja mal mailen, wenn Ihr Bock habt. Hab zwar wenig Zeit, aber dafür umso mehr Bock, mal mit paar neuen Leuten zu trialn.
-> [email protected]


----------



## LoonSky (7. März 2002)

Hy,
ich fahre CityTrials. Zwar kann man in Koblenz nicht so viel rocken, aber hab kein Geld woanders hinzukommen.

Was ich kann?
Hmm, Manual bis zu 40 Meter mit ordentlich Anlauf. Dann eventuell noch mit nem Manual-Hop auf ein Platau, mit der maximalhöhe von ca 1 Meter. Dann weiter mit nem Manaual, hab ich bisher aber nur 5 oder 6 mal geschafft.

Was mir neulich passiert ist: Wenn man nach dem Abrutschen von den Pedalen mit den Poppes aufs Hintterrad aufkommst, und sich deine Weichteile zwischen Mantel und Rahmen quetschen. Ist das einem auch schon passiert?

Was kann ich denn noch? Speed Frontwheel-Hop, wenn das so heißt... Und zwar geht das so, Du machst so viel wie du kannst Luft in das Vorderrad rein, dann nimmst du ordentlich anlauf, so 30 Kmh, ziehst das Hinterrad hoch, aber nicht die Vorderrad-Bremse drücken, nun rollst du schon auf dem Vorderrad. Anstatt kurfen zu fahren, um das gleichgewicht zu halten, hüpfst du während der Fahrt auf den Vorderrad. Achtung das ist gefährlich! Hab mir schon mal das Gesicht rot gemacht. Da hat der Helm auch nicht mehr geholfen. Aber eher das ganze mit 5 KmH üben, hab ich auch gemacht, und trotzdem ist ein Zahn rausgefallen.

Achso, ich hab ein 20 X-Lite Monty, und fahre damit so täglich 15 Kilometer. Krank, oder?


----------

